
The Final Kiss in Java - wheresvic4
https://garygregory.wordpress.com/2013/01/26/the-final-kiss-in-java/
======
became
Very interesting. I'm currently learning java in school and like the language
so far and this is a great thing to read. I'll get in the habit of using final
when I can!

